# What size bar for this power rack?



## readysalted (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently done away with my gym membership, opting to train at home. It can be pretty unsafe training without a spotter or a decent rack, so I just invested in a power rack with spotter bars. I've ordered the bodymax cf375 The reviews I've read have been mixed, and a lot of people on other forums have said that it's pretty cheap and flimsy etc. I'm not going to be shifting weights near to it's 'stated' limits any time soon so I'm not too worried about that.

I currently have a 6 foot olympic bar.

I have a sneaking worry that the rack I've ordered will be too wide for the 6 foot bar, and I'll have to buy a 7 foot bar. I don't mind actually buying one, but only if it's necessary. My main concern is that the rack will arrive and I'll have to wait even longer before I can use it until I've ordered a new 7 foot bar.

So anyone know for definite whether it can take the 6 foot bar, or needs a 7 foot bar?

Cheers.


----------



## Wh00pS (Jun 28, 2013)

The CF375 is 1160mm wide so measure your bar between the collars and if it's less than 1160 then you will need a 7ft bar.

Most racks are designed with 7ft bars in mind and usually the only 6ft that will work with them are the international bars such as the ones that Gymratz sell, but they are damn expensive and you can't get as much weight on them due to the ends being shorter.


----------

